# injured pigeon



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

Theres a flock of feral pigeons by my house and lately i've been noticing lots of falcons around the area. Today i found an injured one in my backyard it has all of its tail feathers missing and lots of feathers missing on its back. It has an injured leg but i did'nt notice any puncture wounds on the bird but its back is red and looks really sore. I tried catching it with a 7' fishing net but i can't get close to it. It might have been a cat since theres a couple of feral cats around here also. Is there any chance the pigeon will survive it can still fly pretty good but im not sure what to do. Should i leave out bird food?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If the injuries are severe, it may not survive. If I were you I would leave out food, and maybe try catching the pigeon using one of the classical "box and stick traps" that have seed under neath them. Pull the stick (which should have some sort of string attached to it) when the pigeon is under neath the box, eating the seeds. The bird may or may not require medical attention, but its always good to make sure and have a closer look to see


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it was injured by a predator, it will probably need an antibiotic to stop infection. Too bad. I would keep trying to catch it. If it is roosting there at night, sometimes it's easier to catch it then.


----------

